# Georgia-Beaut. Golden X in shelter!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I emld. the Georgia Golden rescues-she is a beauty!

Adopt a Pet :: 11D-0890 - Rome, GA - Golden Retriever Mix*

PLEASE CROSSPOST~PLEASE FORWARD~PLEASE NETWORK AS QUICKLY
AS POSSIBLE ON BEHALF OF THE DOGS AND PUPPIES SCHEDULED TO DIE
AT FLOYD COUNTY ANIMAL CONTROL IN ROME, GA ON WEDNESDAY,
MAY 4TH, BEGINNING AT 8:00AM.
There are beautiful and sweet dogs in desperate need of rescue, very little puppies and older puppies. Among the dogs in need this week are a beautiful white Shepherd, a Doberman Pinscher who looks purebred, a chow chow who looks terribly neglected. There is an adorable Aussie mix puppy and there are beautiful loving pitties who are rescue only!!!
PLEASE LOOK FOR UPDATES -- MANY DOGS/PUPPIES ARE NOT YET
ON ADOPT-A-PET AND WILL BE ADDED TO THIS POST!!!! THEY TOO
ARE IN URGENT NEED!!!
ALL OF THESE SWEET DOGS AND PUPPIES 

MUST HAVE A RESCUE OFFER 

RECEIVED BY THE SHELTER 

BY 4PM ON TUESDAY, MAY 3RD!! 


PLEASE DO NOT THINK THAT THERE WILL BE AN EXTENSION OF THE 

DEADLINE---THERE WILL NOT BE ANY EXTENSION OF THE DEADLINE 

OF 4PM!!!! 


AT FOUR PM ON TUESDAY, MAY 3RD, THE DOGS AND PUPPIES 

WHO HAVE RESCUE OFFERS WILL BE TAGGED FOR RESCUE 

AND THOSE DOGS AND PUPPIES WITHOUT RESCUE HOLDS 

WILL BE REDLINED 


AND THEY WILL DIE IN THE MORNING!!!!! 


IF YOUR RESCUE IS NOT ON THE APPROVED LIST AT FLOYD COUNTY
ANIMAL CONTROL, YOU CAN STILL SAVE FCAC ANIMALS BUT YOU 
WILL NEED A RESCUE ON THE APPROVED LIST TO PULL FOR YOU!
IF YOU NEED A RESCUE TO PULL FOR YOU, PLEASE DO NOT WAIT
TO MAKE YOUR OFFER!!!! 
PLEASE CONTACT 
Vickie at [email protected] (bellsouth.net)
IMMEDIATELY!!!
If you do not reach Vickie you may contact:
Kristen at [email protected] (@yahoo.com)
Susan at [email protected] (@gmail.com)
RESCUES REQUIRE REFERENCE CHECKS FROM THOSE FOR 
WHOM THEY PULL ANIMALS AND PAPERWORK TAKES TIME TO
COMPLETE!!! PLEASE, PLEASE DO NOT WAIT TO MAKE YOUR OFFER!!!!


869 Terrier Mix Medium Female PUPPY 

Adopt a Pet :: 11D-0869 - Rome, GA - Terrier (Unknown Type, Medium)/Labrador Retriever Mix 



*890 Golden Retriever Mix Medium Adult Female 

Adopt a Pet :: 11D-0890 - Rome, GA - Golden Retriever Mix * 
If you are on the approved list of rescues at the shelter, please 
email Jason at [email protected] 

(@floydcountyga.org) or call the shelter at 

706-236-4545. 


If you are not on the approved list at the shelter, there are rescues that 

will pull animals for you. 


FLOYD COUNTY ANIMAL CONTROL CONTINUES TO WELCOME OUT OF STATE 

RESCUES! 



IF YOU NEED ASSISTANCE IN ORDER TO PULL AN ANIMAL, 
PLEASE PLEASE DO NOT WAIT!!!!! 
CONTACT:
Vickie at [email protected] (bellsouth.net)
IMMEDIATELY!!!
If you are not able to reach Vickie, you may contact:
Kristen at [email protected] (@yahoo.com)
Susan at [email protected] (@gmail.com)
Rescues require vet and reference checks and there must be time to do this before the 4pm deadline and ALL paperwork 
MUST BE in place.
PLEASE BE SURE TO INCLUDE THE WORDS
"RESCUE OFFER" IN YOUR SUBJECT LINE!!!!
ANIMALS ARE REDLINED AT 4PM
ON TUESDAY AFTERNOON!!!!
MAKE YOUR OFFER NOW BEFORE IT IS TOO LATE!!!!
DO NOT WAIT!!!! YOUR RESCUE OFFER TAKES TIME TO PROCESS!!!! 

IMMEDIATELY SO THAT YOUR OFFER CAN BE PROCESSED!!!!! 

*PLEASE BE SURE TO INCLUDE THE WORDS 'RESCUE OFFER" IN YOUR
SUBJECT LINE SO THAT YOUR LIFESAVING OFFER IS NOT MISSED! 
Floyd County animal shelter, Rome GA
telephone number: 706-236-4545
fax number: 706-233-0032 
*


Shelter: Floyd County Animal Control 
Pet ID #: 11D-0890 
Contact: Jason Broome 
Phone: (706) 236-4537 
Let 'em know you saw "11D-0890" on Adopt-a-Pet.com! 
E-mail: [email protected] 
Let 'em know you saw "11D-0890" on Adopt-a-Pet.com! 
Fax: (706) 233-0032 
Website: Floyd County Animal Control 
Address: 431 Mathis Road SE
Rome, GA 
30161


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Saved*

I heard on Facebook that this beautiful girl was saved. Hope it is true!!

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

She's on the safe list for Floyd that was posted on the SGD forums - their information usually comes right from Margaret. The post says she was rescued, but no info on who rescued her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks!!!!


----------

